# Anyone ride a dualsport motorcyle



## smokepants (Dec 4, 2006)

I really liked the DRZ-400 but could not plant my feet on the ground very well, plus I found a great deal on my DR-350. After riding the dual-sport for a couple of seasons I am a better rider and could get by with a bike with a taller seat height. The problem with the dual sport is that they are heavy for the woods but light for the highway. A lot of people change the front sprocket down a tooth to get some more torque, I have thought about it also. I don't think it will change the highway revs too much, now I am turning @5100 at 55mph.
I sure do see a lot more of the dual-sports on the road these days up here (Marquette).
Neil.


----------



## DetroitIron (Dec 4, 2003)

I have a Honda XR250R (punched out to a 300cc) that I just made dual sportable. Just got my plate last week. Love it. Love being able to cruise around my neighborhood and get some air through the face, or up north on dirt roads just checking things out. 

The place that did my dual sport conversion was www.sicassracing.com

They are near waterford. Great people that work there, great, quality products.


----------



## Quadd4 (Jan 15, 2005)

My son and I own Honda XR650R's and they rock. Maybe a little heavy for the single sandy ORV tracks but this thing eats up the backroads, two tracks, blacktop and highways. We are on a dual sportin craze right now. We had Yamaha TTR 225 prior to these and after buying the BRP's (Known as Big Red Pigs) I wouldn't own anything less.


----------



## InTheRiver (May 15, 2006)

I have a xr650L great bike, a littel heavy but you get used to it. dual sports rock


----------



## tdf (Feb 10, 2006)

My daily driver is a DR350SE. 68 MPG's! Sure beats a prius or moped.

D


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

I got a XR650L a few weeks ago and am hitting the White Cloud trails next weekend, 23AUG08.


----------

